# Campaign against Parking restrictions for MHs -



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MMM have just joined the Campaign against illegal restrictions that stop MH parking. See here

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Motorhomes/News/Legal/A-call-to-arms/_ch1_nw3578_pg1

Andy Strangeway has lead this campaign from the start. It has been a bit of a one-man show, with some support at protest 'meets. so this seems to be a breakthrough into wider spread coverage.

Andy has sometimes, in my opinion, been a bit ascerbic to some individuals, but he is generally correct in what he states about the legal position and the misuse of local taxpayers money to illegally try to restrict, both physically with barriers, and by wrongful enforcement, the use of Car Parks.

There is a lot more background to some of the policies of local authorities which is known to Andy but which he is careful not to publish without written proof.

He is fighting for MHomers, although he does not have one, and I think the idea of the campaign by him, and now MMM, should be supported. MHing in UK is badly served compared with the Continent and we should strive to change that.

Geoff.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > MMM have just joined the Campaign against illegal restrictions that stop MH parking. See here
> ...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I was at West bay in Dorset this weekend and there is free MH parking between 6pm and 8am but with a sign 'No Overnight Sleeping'. How can this be enforced?


Consider the possibility that the council might not wish to have to enforce this. Perhaps they feel that they must- for reasons that Andy is fighting against and to keep their rate-payers happy- put a written notice prohibiting sleeping in these legally parked vans. Providing no occupants make themselves obvious by putting out chairs or by discharging waste or whatever then I imagine the council will leave them quietly alone. Honour will be served on both sides as it were !

Councils are getting better at taking a more pragmatic view of these sort of examples. If, the numbers of vans creeps up and the number of obvious overnight sleepers increases or, heaven forfend, they get travellers, then they have the " No Overnight Sleeping" notice that they can enforce.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps a maximum of 48 hours stay and no return for 7 days could be included.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Perhaps a maximum of 48 hours stay and no return for 7 days could be included.
> 
> cabby


Cabby

That would be a result! But does not help if one cannot get in for height barriers :roll: They let VW campers in - height discimination!

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aberystwyth has now banned all MH overnight parking on the promenade due to misuse by some who camped there for weeks on end.

Opportunity lost:

MH reserved spaces in the non-overlooked area by the castle.

Parking ticket machine with vehicle registration mark input, £5 per night, maximum 2 nights, no return in 7.

Cost of scheme reclaimed within a couple of years then profit for local authority.

Actual result: 

Money lost by traders/pubs/restaurants/cafes.

#When will they ever learn?#


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> pippin said:- Aberystwyth has now banned all MH overnight parking on the promenade due to misuse by some who camped there for weeks on end. . . . . . . . #When will they ever learn?#


Who Pippin?

The Council who did at least show willing, or the self centred, inconsiderate freeloaders who abused the system and buggered it up for everyone!

Dave :evil:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> > pippin said:- Aberystwyth has now banned all MH overnight parking on the promenade due to misuse by some who camped there for weeks on end. . . . . . . . #When will they ever learn?#
> 
> 
> Who Pippin?
> ...


Dave

If there was no limit on the number of days and if they paid their £5p.d. were they 'freeloaders' - maybe 'inconsiderate'?

Geoff


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree with Mr Cabby. Max of, say, 48 hrs and no return within, say, 7 days. Maybe £5-10 per night or per 24 hrs? Sound reasonable and solves the problem of someone being inconsiderate and parking up for weeks on end.

Not sure how a local authority would prove to a court that you were "sleeping" mind. Would they spy on you through a ***** in the blinds? Sounds a tad unworkable to me.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GordonBennet said:


> Not sure how a local authority would prove to a court that you were "sleeping" mind. Would they spy on you through a ***** in the blinds? Sounds a tad unworkable to me.


We all know that, in practise, the wording means " no overnight occupation of the van" Whether in practise you are fast asleep or simply reading your book or watching TV we know what is meant and so must make a decision as to whether you will ignore the notice or move on.

I don't see large numbers of prosecutions for this offence passing through the magistrates court so have to assume that IF anyone if fined, they don't contest it or, more likely, they are not fined in the first place.

Councils are not in the business of spending rate-payers money prosecuting people for trivial infringments. It does however act as a deterrent to the masses.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> GordonBennet said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how a local authority would prove to a court that you were "sleeping" mind. Would they spy on you through a ***** in the blinds? Sounds a tad unworkable to me.
> ...


G

I think if you look at Andy Strangeway's blog you might think differently.

I think there are some vested interests involved.

The same might have been true about the Weymouth 'Aire' being shelved/killed off.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A long life of being a nosey parker has taught me that conspiracy theory is rarely behind most decisions. Usually they are straightforward, not always reported accurately initially and gain in the transmission. I like my evidence from the source, not supposition and am unwilling to damn anyone or any authority on umpteen hand evidence, especially if that evidence comes from parties who have axes to grind.

G


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

The attitude of the Devon Councils has been said to be that they are not going to enforce the ' no sleeping' regulations.

We used a dedicated motorhome space at Lynmouth earlier this year with no problems. and when we asked the traffic warden ( you pay in the daytime) he said that he wasnt paid to enforce the rules at night.

It was a nice convenient place so it enabled us to go for a very nice meal in one of the local restaurants.

It was pleasing to note a growing number of MH spaces in Devon and Cornwall.

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/uk-motorhome-stopovers.shtml


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I was impressed with parking in Thirsk when I stopped recently in my car: free for 1st hour, 30p(?) for second hour BUT you must display a ticket in both cases.

I saw a traffic warden and expressed my pleasure at this situation: he commented that the council wanted to get people shopping in town.

I asked about MHs: "same situation but it is sensible to use the Marage Road carpark. BUT we don't like people taking the mick: you can park but you can't sleep in it"

He then stated that he'd seen two vans parked at 8pm on Saturday and they were still there at 8am Sunday, when he went to church. So he gave them a ticket! I didn't want to get into an argument, but clearly the vans could have been parked whilst their owners were in a friends or hotel, they could have gone off and returned, they could have been "sitting up reading all night". I wondered how they responded to their parking notice.

N Yorks at their best again - Gordon


----------

